# CORN SNAKES PICS



## Firesnake (Jul 28, 2006)

here are piccies of my corn snake Max Houdini,as requested.... can't go wrong with looking at snake pics!! 
he is a florida type corn. there are many specially bred colours but he is a natural occurence.
yeah, i know one of the pics is sad and mushy, but i was happy to have my corn back, ok?


----------



## peterescue (Jul 28, 2006)

before anyone decides to go off an a tangent check the sig first.


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 28, 2006)

He is lovely, love the colours


----------



## Thor1 (Jul 28, 2006)

i havent seen too many corn snakes but Max is quite attractive.
i am glad you found him again.


----------



## JEZ (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks Beautiful Friesnake!!

Lucky you found him!!

Don't let him loose again :wink:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 28, 2006)

I found that if you tie a 6 foot piece of string to their tail and the enclosure they cant get too far away  

much easier to find as well coz you just pull the string :wink:

Glad you found him too firesnake


----------



## mertle (Jul 28, 2006)

Lovely snake there!! 

Glad you found him, I would hate to go through losing mine!


----------



## MrSpike (Jul 28, 2006)

Lovely snake, i wish i could own one, i heard they are one of the best snakes to keep. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Snow1369 (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice ! looks great!


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Jul 28, 2006)

awesome snake you have there 
the set up looks great too 
glad you found the lil critter

Cam...


----------



## skunk (Jul 28, 2006)

wow nice snake


----------



## Boxing_pelican (Jul 28, 2006)

That is a very nice snake!


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 28, 2006)

Awesome animal Firesnake, but so glad you put that remark on peterescue, saved this thread from getting 200 vicious posts.

Simone.


----------



## Monkeyman (Jul 28, 2006)

Beautiful snake. i was tempted to start the tangent for fun but i'm nicer than that :twisted:


----------



## Firesnake (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: RE: CORN SNAKES PICS*




snakes4me2 said:


> I found that if you tie a 6 foot piece of string to their tail and the enclosure they cant get too far away
> 
> much easier to find as well coz you just pull the string :wink:
> 
> Glad you found him too firesnake



LOL yeah that it is a good idea...maybe if i put the string under a brick, too.....

thanks, i am happy to have him back too.


----------



## Firesnake (Jul 28, 2006)

MrSpike said:


> Lovely snake, i wish i could own one, i heard they are one of the best snakes to keep. Thanks for sharing



they are indeed great snakes. i wish i could bring him home!! 
thanks peterescue, i didn't think about the fact that people might think i have a smuggled animal. fear not! he's legal!!


----------



## Ricko (Jul 28, 2006)

i think corns are awesome i specially like albino corns. well done on finding him


----------

